# Old Rolex Fob



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I have and old Rolex Ladies Fob watch and was just wondering if it was worth my while spending some money having this watch restored. I encluse 3 images. If it is worth doing does anyone know someone who might do it and maybe approximate cost involved. Many thanks

http://s1122.photobucket.com/albums/l525/krikretep/?action=view&current=rolex12.jpg


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,in my personal opinion,it would be lovely to see it restored,but if you are thinking of doing it up just to sell it,you may not get much money back,depending how far you restore the watch,and who carries the work out.

If its an heirloom,then its definitely worth restoring,(keeping the original dial.)

Its a lovely watch,so good luck. :thumbsup:

Sam.


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts Sam. Unfortunately not an heirloom (no Rolex owners in my family history) but bought about 30 years ago in Taunton Somerset for Â£10. I really like it and thought when I bought it that I was going to make my fortune selling it on at a hefty profit, but decided to hold on to it. The watch seems to be complete (one hand broken) and overwound but will run for a few seconds and then stop. Any other thoughts or suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

krikretep said:


> Hi, I have and old Rolex Ladies Fob watch and was just wondering if it was worth my while spending some money having this watch restored. I encluse 3 images. If it is worth doing does anyone know someone who might do it and maybe approximate cost involved. Many thanks


I've tried with the pics 

Can I see a crack in the dial? - that really does put collector's off

If it was me, I'd try and get it running and before I spent any real money,I'd try and get it confirmed as a genuine Rolex

There have been a number of pocket watches faked as Rolex by adding a stamped plate or wheel

I'd give you a tenner for it :grin:

Chris


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

It really is a genuine rolex. Hallmarked silver and all corresponding numbers cross match. It does have a small crack on the face but I think for a 90 plus year old watch that is not too bad. The way things are I might just accept your tenner (joke). If anyone would like to see more pictures or close up's of workings please ask.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Zooming in on the movement, it looks as though the centre wheel is the only one not jewelled....that would make it a 15 jewel movement, so a pretty good one. Definatly see if you can get it working before spending too much. Hands can be sourced from t'Bay....I found a replacement set for an Elgin that I broke whilst attempting to re-blue them....it took a little while, but they turned up eventually....look under vintage pocket watch hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Just included another image that shows case makers initials W&D in an oval and also the number of the watch 559045 with an S underneath. The silver date letter dates this watch to 1917 which I think would be very early for Rolex. There is a silver mark on it 925 and a letter which is a U but not in any form that was used in England. The U is in a circle with a line at radius line at 3,6,9 and 12. Any info would be greatful. I am not used to fob watches. Two revolutions of the winder and I hear a click which seems to reset the winding setting. If anyone has a minute hand that might suit this watch i would be interested in purchasing it. The hand that is intact (hour hand I think) is 8mm.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Chris


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for that Chris. Cannot believe how much of a technophobe I am that I cannot even load up my own photos. When I go to photobucket they give me 4 choices and as any wife will tell, 1 choice from 1 is bad enough but 1 from 4 is a killer. Any tips please.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Copy the IMG code (the last one) and paste into your post

Chris


----------



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for that Chris.


----------

